# pkc ukc akc registration question please help



## BriarsMommy1113 (Jan 14, 2010)

I was just wondering if a bluetick that is ukc registered could also be akc and pkc registered or do the parents have to be akc and pkc registered to do that?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 14, 2010)

You can register them in both the other 2 at a hunt...


----------



## BriarsMommy1113 (Jan 15, 2010)

k thanks


----------



## K9SAR (Jan 15, 2010)

You can't register a dog that is solely UKC registered with the AKC unless the parents are AKC registered.  The only way you could "register" with AKC is if the dog was enrolled in the PAL/ILP program, but the dog has to be spayed/neutered before doing so.  

The AKC only recognizes, FCI (Federation Cynologique Internationale), CKC (*Canadian *Kennel Club) and UK (Great Britain Kennel Club) in order to register with AKC.

Feel free to shoot an e-mail over to the AKC regarding registration issues.  They will get back to you usually that same day.


----------



## Murphy (Jan 15, 2010)

Their doing that now with Coondogs. They have a open registration since they are just now recognizing all the breeds besides the B&T i think ur UKC papers need to be atleast a 3 generation registration


----------



## BriarsMommy1113 (Jan 15, 2010)

yea they have  more than 3 generations. I was pretty sure akc was having open registration but I wasn't sure.


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 16, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> You can't register a dog that is solely UKC registered with the AKC unless the parents are AKC registered.  The only way you could "register" with AKC is if the dog was enrolled in the PAL/ILP program, but the dog has to be spayed/neutered before doing so.
> 
> The AKC only recognizes, FCI (Federation Cynologique Internationale), CKC (*Canadian *Kennel Club) and UK (Great Britain Kennel Club) in order to register with AKC.
> 
> Feel free to shoot an e-mail over to the AKC regarding registration issues.  They will get back to you usually that same day.



Unless they changed something in the past 2 months I don't think thats right. I have registered 2 or 3 UKC dogs in the AKC last year.


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 16, 2010)

Murphy said:


> Their doing that now with Coondogs. They have a open registration since they are just now recognizing all the breeds besides the B&T i think ur UKC papers need to be atleast a 3 generation registration



Actually they have opened the books back up for the Black and Tan in the AKC until May? of this year, I just registered one that was a UKC dog.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 16, 2010)

K9SAR said:


> You can't register a dog that is solely UKC registered with the AKC unless the parents are AKC registered.  The only way you could "register" with AKC is if the dog was enrolled in the PAL/ILP program, but the dog has to be spayed/neutered before doing so.
> 
> The AKC only recognizes, FCI (Federation Cynologique Internationale), CKC (*Canadian *Kennel Club) and UK (Great Britain Kennel Club) in order to register with AKC.
> 
> Feel free to shoot an e-mail over to the AKC regarding registration issues.  They will get back to you usually that same day.


Wrong..


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 16, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Wrong..



That must be the German Sheppard program.....


----------

